# Run backwards...



## Furryanimal (Jan 25, 2022)

Running backwards burns more calories than going forwards, says InsideHook. And that’s not the only benefit. It improves your balance and spatial awareness, and trains muscles you don’t normally use, including your quads, shins and calves. It’s also great for your knees – unlike normal running – because it strengthens underused muscles and tendons. Shame it looks “goofy” and often involves falling over


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2022)

Not for me, I have no intentions of falling over and smashing my head...


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Run  backwards? ..... I can't run  forwards ..lol


----------



## Chet (Jan 25, 2022)

I have seen it being done at a running path I used to frequent by a particular individual. He also would run holding a big rock for a more intense workout. To each their own.


----------



## Lavender (Jan 25, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Running backwards burns more calories than going forwards, says InsideHook. And that’s not the only benefit. It improves your balance and spatial awareness, and trains muscles you don’t normally use, including your quads, shins and calves. It’s also great for your knees – unlike normal running – because it strengthens underused muscles and tendons. Shame it looks “goofy” and often involves falling over
> View attachment 205313


I would defo fall down, haha. A recipe for disaster.


----------



## Knight (Jan 25, 2022)

RUN!!!!  I don't think so.  Walk I'll try that on my morning walks.


----------

